# Great bobcat mount...



## pfharris1965 (Jan 13, 2008)

Picked up my bobcat mount today from RB's Taxidermy in Manchester and man I have to tell ya I am completely happy with the way it turned out.  This is the third mount I have had done by Ronnie Bulloch in two years and in my opinion he is an absolute artist...

I could not begin to imagine the patience that goes into this type of work...

Sorry but the focus is a little off in a couple of the pics...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice mount!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 13, 2008)

Good looking mount.  

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nice looking mount*

thanks for sharing the mount pics with us


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a great looking cat! 
How much does he charge for bobcat?


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice Mount


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 14, 2008)

*...*



DSGB said:


> That is a great looking cat!
> How much does he charge for bobcat?


 
Full body mount laying on a limb is $435. Maybe a little on the high side but the work is quality...the eyes turned out really good too...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 14, 2008)

looks great Phil


----------



## marknga (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a very good looking mount. There was a thread on here somewhere last week about bobcat mounts and this picture needs to be posted on there. You are correct about the eyes, he did a great job on them. 


Mark


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Full body mount laying on a limb is $435. Maybe a little on the high side but the work is quality...the eyes turned out really good too...



Yeah, the eyes seem to be the hardest part to get right. Most of the ones I've seen look weird.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice Mount ,i've Got One Mounted The Same Pose Just Facing Opposite Side. Killed In 1989.


----------



## ppope (Jan 27, 2008)

Very Nice,  I'm looking to get a bobcat mounted with a pheasant


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 27, 2008)

awsome mount ya got there .......,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2008)

Fine lookin` cat, Phil!


----------

